# Getting Drafted At 60, COVID, Morons & Retirement



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Retired last fall, sold the business after the 1st of January,
Drafted in February to work the COVID emergency supplies deal.
Been busting my butt ever since, haven't had more than 36 hours off unless the truck broke down.

Seems the government couldn't find enough active truck drivers that could pass background checks for security clearance to haul National Strategic Stockpile, they cross referenced Commercial Licence holders with other stuff and pulled my name out of a hat...

Now, don't kid yourself, just because it's a national emergency, 
The very thing the National Strategic Stockpile is there for,
Think for a minute it's organized. 
While every hospital in the country is screaming for masks and other gear, you can't seem to cut though red tape any faster, and as you probably already guessed, it all got concentrated on military bases and in Washington DC.

Then comes the food 'Shortages'...
No shortages, same number of chickens, pigs, cows...
Same number of full grain silos...
The food is there, it's just not processed by third parties into 'Fast Food' (or microwave format).

Dairies dumping millions of gallons of milk because the third party packagers are big business and got corporate welfare,
Chickens, eggs being destroyed since third party, big business processors won't pay workers enough to show up and won't provide sanitation/personal protection equipment to keep the virus from spreading.
Checked the price of pork or beef on the hoof lately? It's sure not the farmers getting the corporate welfare 'Stimulus' money...
I just bought a hog locally for $50, took it to a local slaughter house for freezer prep, packaged and in the freezer for $135 and they we're happy to get the work.

While everyone is screaming about 'Shortages' the freight rates have not budged.
Truck drivers haven't had a raise since trucking deregulation in the 80's, and yet the DOT/FMCSA dropped nearly all restrictions on Hours Of Service (HOS) wanting truck drivers to work up to twice as many hours a month as before the COVID thing happened...
That's TWICE as much work, no raises, bonuses, overtime or tax breaks to do so, but all the liability that goes with driving a big truck.
All the risk on the driver without increased pay...

Then there are the people that flatly refuse to stay off the roads, out of the places the transportation people have to use/stop at... 
Noting like getting infected by some moron you are feeding, providing energy/fuel, medicine and everything else for so they have plenty of time to get out and screw with you doing your job because they have nothing else to do!

$3.5 TRILLION in corporate welfare, virtually all to public held companies, less than 10% of the original $2.2 Trillion package to small business and the US taxpayer,
Not one commitment required to NOT lay off the workers, or NOT just pass the cash along in bonuses to top management...

And now the government is considering cutting social security and veterans benefits by 25%...
Anyone else see anything wrong with this picture?

While I will continue to do this job feeding the ungrateful until June, my DOT physical expires and I'm not renewing it.
I have 108 acres, my own water & power, and I just can't deal with the idiotic mess this has become.
I'll drown fishing worms, tend my gardens, raise my chickens and put up my greenhouse, I don't much care if the price of meat rises, why should I continue feeding an increasing number of people that consider me 'Expendable' so they can go drinking at the local bar & get fast food again?

You all want my death so you aren't inconvenienced... It's time to draw a line.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please give a source for the 25% proposed cut to veterans and social security benefits. I googled but didn't find anything.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I tried but I just couldn't read far enough to find what you were looking for.
He has a habit of throwing out claims that twist the realms of credibility so don't make an extended effort with your google fu.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“Remember that sometimes not getting what you want is a wonderful stroke of luck.”
― Dalai Lama XIV


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm really curious about how the drafting works? Is that totally involuntary?


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Please give a source for the 25% proposed cut to veterans and social security benefits. I googled but didn't find anything.



Got a raise in my regular V.A checks and also SS. No news on any cuts. Got a back log of 3 mos. on my Beef, Pork, Chicken, etc. 
Sawmill running full time now. Been a very good year so far. 
I do know quite a few factory workers hurting. However quite a few retired folks got their special government checks and it helps them a lot. A lot of hospitals has a lot more then they can handle Most in Ca. and the East coast. A lot of young folks here work in Nursing homes, they are busy. My youngest child said the beaches a couple days ago in L.B. Ca. was packed when she took her bike ride along the beach when it opened. She rides on a bike trail along the beach Long Beach south along the beach for 20 miles and back. Stores in this area has everything. No shortages here. A few people in our county has been sick. 3 in Van buren and one mid-age lady pass away. 3 young kids close to me has it and may not live.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> Been busting my butt ever since, *haven't had more than 36 hours off* unless the truck broke down.


You've had time to post long diatribes on some other forums.



JeepHammer said:


> Anyone else see anything wrong with this picture?


The artist? 

If they are truly so desperate for drivers, where are the ads looking for them?
Where are the news reports about the "shortage"?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

I suspect that if have the proper paper work and you walk in to several trucking companies you will NOT need a ride home for a while.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm just waiting for the day when it isn't my day to run the world so I can go fishing, too.



geo


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

geo in mi said:


> I'm just waiting for the day when it isn't my day to run the world so I can go fishing, too.
> 
> 
> 
> geo


I'll take it for today so you can go fishing. 

But only today.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My job title is Mother of the Universe, but I am hoping to retire soon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My job title is Mother of the Universe, but I am hoping to retire soon.


His title is similar


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

heavy is the head that wears the crown


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> His title is similar


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

@geo in mi 

Ok, you can have it back. I don't want it anymore.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Well, either you answer the call or not,
Join the military, volunteer during emergencies like hurricanes & tornados, or when contacted, do this COVID thing.

Some people won't do anything unless there is something substantial in it for them and consider anything that doesn't benefit them directly as 'Stupid'.

It's a personal choice, it's that morality thing again, either you are or aren't...
.
Why the guys I have on ignore are showing up again (moderator/forum meddling?) I have no idea,
BUT, *IF* anyone has proof I've had much time to do anything else on any forum (other than breaks on the road like now) let them prove it, simply post links to all the places/forums I've posted on...
Since I'm only active on one other forum, and not much lately, let them prove the claims.
.

I'll do my part until June, then someone else can take over, someone younger, that should give time to find people that can pass the background checks (at their own costs, Homeland checks for first CDL, then Hazmat/controlled loads, then the TWIC card, and if they deliver to government locations, a security clearance, all at the drivers expense).
Then let's not forget the drivers physical that is more intensive than commercial airline pilots have to pass, pilots get two pages, CDL drivers get a 6 page physical... At their own expense.

I'm just not up to it anymore, too many people that insist on getting in the way to entertain themselves, don't realize the driver is at work, for up to 14 or more hours a day, and the tourists/lollygagging types think they have an absolute right to jam up, block, brake check, and generally mess with people trying to feed & cloth them.
Good thing these drivers are hardened professionals, they are alone with with the food, medicine, etc for several days at a time on the road... They still get clean food & medicine, the stuff still gets there on time & in pristine shape.

I *Should* be working on my drowning/frozen garden with this freaky weather,
Building a greenhouse, working on my own place...
I REALLY want to do just that, at my own pace, no run around trying to dodge people trying to commit suicide by cell phone under the truck, dealing with puffed up self important morons, etc.
It's not like some guys that have all day, everyday to prattle on endlessly on the internet, it's people that can actually hold you up, give you trouble while all you want to do get from point A to B and complete the job...
It's easy to ignore the internet nesters with nothing better to do, at least they are staying at home and not in the way, can't cause any trouble for a guy trying to get something done.
They aren't coming away from the computer for anything, so they are completely insignificant in any scheme of things...
When they do go to Walmart or the dollar store, there will be something on he shelves because of people doing actual jobs and not worrying about their 'Opinions' or conspiracy theories, BS and lies...

Anyway, waiting on 47,000 pounds of chicken to get processed, that's a lot of cluckers!
They have destroyed 2 million birds in Delaware due to reduced processing capacity and transportation capacity, these will be headed for Ohio & Illinois, 
Now exactly why Indiana, Ohio & Kentucky birds wouldn't do the job and take 800-1,000 miles out of the transportation, I can't answer that question...
Indiana turkey going to New Jersey/Pennsylvania, Delaware chicken back to Ohio, Indiana & Illinois...
Sometimes within 50 miles of turkey/chicken plants... Doesn't make sense to me, but that's the way it's done.

Having seen these plants long ago, I don't eat 'Mystery Meat', chickens aren't supposed to be mushy and have purple bones, cows don't naturally come as hamburger, 
1 sick cow in 5,000 through the same grinder means all 5,000 cows worth of ground meat is contaminated...
When I say I homestead for 'Clean Food' I'm not talking about dirt!

Homemade ham & bean soup for dinner last night! Good stuff with sweet corn bread!
Sure beats the 'Nuke-em & Puke-em' mystery meat sandwiches in truck stops!
Smoked brisket today, can't find that at 'Fast Food' joints.
You gotta love country cooking!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> It's a personal choice, it's that *morality* thing again, *either you are or aren't*...


I agree, if you're talking about honesty too.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Well....
After delivering about 200,000 man meals of fresh turkey to eastern Pennsylvania, I got shuttled down to Delaware to pick up fresh chicken...

Was supposed to load last night but got pushed back 24 hours because loaders at the poultry farms didn't show up and workers at the processing plant didn't show up.

All the while, once again, they have let me know I need to run like hell to get it delivered ON TIME so it can make it to store shelves before they go bare...
Get this, I'm supposed to make up more than 24 hour delay in production during a 12 hour or so drive... And they are offering a $25 bonus if it gets delivered on time.
Keep in mind the original delivery time has already passed, no chance what so ever it will deliver on time...

Not that I'm going to get a $300 speeding ticket trying for a $25 bonus, or that I have a time machine, jet engines, etc to deliver on the schedule some front office twit made without thinking about the situation...

And let's not forget much of this could have been avoided if someone would have put up a check point entering the facility where people report to work, checked temperature, sent sick home, and provided PPE for workers, called in extra cleaning crews to eradicate the virus...
But that might have dug into the bonuses & stock shares a little, so avoid keeping workers healthy at all costs...

After all, $3.5 Billion in corporate welfare has gone out to these big business companies and it's still coming, no restrictions, they can divide it up in raises, bonuses, buy back stock to make their stock worth more, etc.
No mandate to use that money for workers PPE, bonuses for workers to keep healthy and coming into work, MAKE SURE THESE PLACES AREN'T SHIPPING THE VIRUS, etc.
Keep in mind the virus survives longer at low temps...

2-1/2 months and still no test kits for the drivers, we got two pair of gloves and two disposable paper masks two weeks ago, we have had to supply our own PPE, another cost for the drivers.
Good thing I use 100% Isopropyl Alcohol (IPA) in one of my hobby businesses and had a couple of cases at home when this happened or I'd be screwed for sanitizer that was effective.
(That store bought crap sure isn't effective)

Thank goodness for military training in biological warfare so I knew how to at least somewhat protect myself, 4 drivers at the small company I work for have come down with the virus in the last 6 weeks... 
Having 100% IPA and some training, no matter how rusty it is, I consider a good thing that I'm not on a ventilator someplace...

My wife is making me masks, she looked up how to make them online and went to sewing.
I went and got a HEPA air filter and we adjusted for the filter element.
(HEPA: High Efficiency Particle Arrestor, stops the really small stuff from getting through while letting air through fairly freely)

HEPA filter for furnace/air conditioners are fairly cheap & efficient, and you can find even smaller particle arrestors for paint booth, etc still available on the market.

100% Isopropyl Alcohol (IPA) kills on contact, and then evaporates mostly cleanly (some smell left over) so the masks are re-useable.
Even works a few times on those disposable paper masks.

It takes a minute or two for 100% Pure Alcohol (Grain Alcohol) from the liquor store to kill the virus, but it evaporates cleanly, no smell left over.
I can't have grain alcohol in the DOT controlled vehicle, so it's the smell for me, but IPA is cheaper when you can find it...

Another issue is the number of birds, hogs, cows being killed off since there isn't processing capacity.
There were 2 million birds in Delaware alone destroyed, so in a few weeks, 2 million bird shortage... 
Same with cows & pigs, farmers simply can't keep feeding them when there isn't processing capacity.
Milk is being dumped by the millions of gallons, so much it's becoming an environmental issue.
Cows MUST be milked everyday, no matter what, and the milk has to go somewhere...

This really isn't my idea of fun, can't wait to get back to my garden & fishing pole...
I'm too old, fat & broken down for this crap, and dealing with people that flatly refuse to acknowledge there even is a health issue makes it even worse.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Just take care of yourself too. Lack of proper rest will weaken your immune system. I am guessing this is what happened to many otherwise young and healthy nurses and doctors that have died from this.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

JeepHammer said:


> I'm trying!
> 
> Your political discourses are against GC rules.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

So, chickens crossing the road, how dragons blow out candles, what happens to taxpayer dollars is 'Political'?

Or is this just another 'Moderation' excuse because our don't care for dragon or chicken jokes?

I'm thinking it's more personal than dragon or chicken jokes...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

So sticking to actual facts...

1. This is NOT a 'Flu' virus, that is an outright lie.
It's the same lie that China pumped out to hide how dangerous, and contagious it was which the US continued.
https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/hea...ronavirus/coronavirus-disease-2019-vs-the-flu

2. The actual designation is SARS-CoV-2 and isn't anywhere near the same viruses that cause 'Flu'.
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/php/grows-virus-cell-culture.html

3. SARS has the medical community rethinking the '1918 Spanish Flu', which neither started in 1918 or was 'Spanish', but started in 1914 in or around Kansas in the USA,
Originally identified in hog farmers and infected the US military which took it to Europe during WWI.
Since the original 'Spanish Flu' hit China hard, this may be a mutated version of what people called the '1918 Flu'...
https://www.biospace.com/article/compare-1918-spanish-influenza-pandemic-versus-covid-19/

4. This is SARS, Severe Accute Resporitory Syndrome.
In fact, the original SARS from China in 2003, the first American infection was stopped cold by the Canadians before it took hold in the US.
Fast action by the Canadians kept SARS-1 from becoming an issue in the US.
https://www.cdc.gov/sars/index.html

5. Although named SARS-2, it's actually the third wave of corona virus that causes Severe Accute Resporitory Syndrome,
The second was MERS, Middle Eastern Respiratory Syndrome, again a Corona class virus was the cause, and the US is still battling it in hospitals.
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/mers/index.html

6. The US military (USAMRIID), the US CDC, Canadian counterparts, Mayo Clinic, WHO and others have taken the SARS-2 virus apart at the molecular level and find ZERO evidence it's engineered.
It's mother nature's own, exactly ZERO evidence of gene splicing or hybridization by other than natural means (no matter what the tin foil hat bunch pumps out).
Natural forces have weaponized this long lived virus all on nature's own terms.

https://www.sciencealert.com/here-s...k-of-the-coronavirus-was-made-in-a-lab-rumour

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)30418-9/fulltext

It's not the first time, and there are plenty of viruses we simply can't make a vaccine for,
Think herpies, HIV, Common Cold, etc.

7. It WILL KILL, and since the long term effects aren't known (too new) we simply can't say what it will do to victims long term.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/

Since there is an increased risk of heart attacks, strokes in younger recovered victims already showing up in numbers it's not a statistical glitch, the younger people with little or no symptoms might not get off free and clear.

https://abc13.com/coronavirus-covid-19-heart-attack-or-stroke-stork-symptom-of-young-people/6158037/

https://www.healthline.com/health-news/how-covid-19-triggers-heart-conditions

Since there are several thousand cases of people with the anti-body being reinfected,having it once might not save you.

Since it's showing up in reproductive organs long after infection, it might effect offspring in the future, it's simply too early to tell if it will have Zika like effects on future offspring.
https://www.guttmacher.org/article/...out-sexual-and-reproductive-health-and-rights

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/26410397.2020.1746065

https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-05-07/covid-19-coronavirus-semen

8. The morality issues...
While 'Pro Life' people are now saying to just infect everyone, let everyone take their chances, and it's just too bad if 6% of the population is likely to die, (opposed to 0.03% from actual 'Flu')
There could very well be legal action taken, laws passed about the willful transmission of the virus, particularly if 30-40 year olds start producing deformed offspring or dropping dead from strokes/heart attacks.

While the second amendment prevents congress from passing laws against any religion, there is nothing stopping states from public health laws that would prevent religion based passing of the virus through a religious agenda,
And that will cause no end of turmoil in the US...

9. There is a concentrated far right push back against stemming the transmission of the virus measures.
It's no secret Russia & China troll mills are producing 300,000 'Memes' and (anti) social media posts a week regarding the virus control measures,
And that Russian, Chinese & US far right hate groups are financing the effort.
Everyone from NSA to Actual Journalists have tracked and verified the money and social media trail... It's simply fact, not 'Politics'.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/17/far-right-coronavirus-protests-restrictions

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/18/russian-media-spreading-covid-19-disinformation

https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-pushes-viral-messages-to-shape-coronavirus-narrative-11586516402

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/02/put...rld-order-amid-coronavirus-crisis-report.html

https://www.usnews.com/news/world-r...-spread-coronavirus-disinformation-on-twitter

https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/04/04/china-fake-news-coronavirus-164652


Since I'm one of the people they are trying to get infected and probably killed, I'm not OK with that.
I'm the 'Dead Weight' they want to die,
And the far right *********** types are overjoyed that blacks are 60% of the dead in Corona virus cases, the internet is buzzing away with it, and again, no secret, not my 'Opinion', simply facts.

-------------

Waiting for 'Moderation' for presenting facts, footnotes, links.
Other than NOT wanting to die, I take no sides what so ever in the above.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> I'm thinking it's more personal than dragon or chicken jokes..


I see a pattern that I've also seen on other sites.
It seems they never change.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, u do post a lot stuff that's far from factual, as usual.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

po boy said:


> Wow, u do post a lot stuff that's far from factual, as usual.


I chuckled.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I see a pattern that I've also seen on other sites.
> It seems they never change.


Repetition doesn't make it fact or truth,
To NOT be a liar, all you have to do is document with links...

Why is 'Ignored Users' showing up anyway? (More 'Moderator' Meddling? Forum Glitch?)


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

po boy said:


> Wow, u do post a lot stuff that's far from factual, as usual.


Is that because *YOU* say so and every single health professional in the world is wrong?
Excellent references you posted for your argument, or should I say 'Insult & Run'...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

JeepHammer said:


> Is that because *YOU* say so and every single health professional in the world is wrong?
> Excellent references you posted for your argument, or should I say 'Insult & Run'...


I didn't read your links or all your rant or runoff. A fellow has to eat. 
By the way 
statement u made above is not factual.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

po boy said:


> I didn't read your links or all your rant or runoff. A fellow has to eat.
> By the statement u made above is not factual.


That's easy, and again repeating your *Opinion* over and over doesn't make it fact or truth.
It's real simple to give any weight to your *Opinion*, simply post credible source material...

Otherwise, you are simply repeating yourself, and therefore we have to assume trying to talk yourself into what you posted.
Without credible source material, one has to assume you don't even believe it since you have to keep repeating yourself...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Aren’t you the guy that said Trump was going to nuke the clouds and change the weather?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

He was stopped from doing that.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Aren’t you the guy that said Trump was going to nuke the clouds and change the weather?


No, your memory is selective or failing.
Trump wanted to know why hurricanes couldn't be nuked, and couldn't understand 'Nuclear Disaster' when explained to him, kept asking to nuke hurricanes...

He also thought a hurricane traveling off the east coast was going to hit Alabama hard...

He might have memory issues also since Alabama isn't off the Eastern seaboard.

I seem to remember the same kinds of things from an Alzheimer's president in the 80s,
History tends to repeat itself.



SRSLADE said:


> He was stopped from doing that.


And from a grateful nation that didn't want to glow in the dark that's a very good thing! 
Since nuking hurricanes is the stuff of bad science fiction, and would make for a nuclear disaster, I'm glad they didn't let him have the launch codes!

Although we have members here on the forum 24/7 that won't let go of the idea and can't understand why it's one of the biggest bad ideas ever...

-------------

To answer GTX question,
This is the second very old president that seems to believe science fiction movies are documentaries.
Reagan dumped trillions of taxpayer dollars into 'Star Wars' to defeat the 'Evil Empire'...
Of course he missed the point it was the 'Evil Empire' that built the 'Death Star' that used 'Death Rays' to destroy it's enemies.

We know now that Reagan had Alzheimer's and actually had issues with reality.
When he testified before congress 139 times he had no recollection, or didn't remember selling high tech weapons to a terrorist nation BEFORE he was president, and couldn't remember starting an illegal war in Central American (contras) I thought he was lying, but maybe not...
Having a president with dementia that can forget starting a war (or nuking hurricanes) SHOULD scare the crap out of people!


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

That individual may not want to understand.
It's all about spin.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> Aren’t you the guy that said Trump was going to nuke the clouds and change the weather?


He's the guy that said current unemployment is low because the current admin is including PT employees and the prior admin did not.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

SRSLADE said:


> That individual may not want to understand.
> It's all about spin.


NO KIDDING!
I marvel at the self delusion sometimes.
There are guys still pissed at FDR but completely forget or don't know their arguments were NAZIs & Communists trying to overthrow the elected government.
Just facts of history...

It's NOT 'OK' to be a white supremest, NAZI, Communists,
We fought wars over that crap, so NO, it's not 'OK'...

And now it's the same crap,
The same goons think that 6% of the population should die simply because they want to drink at the local bar...
It's not like the guys here supporting that position ever get out of the house or away from the computer, they are on here 24/7...

I tend to believe what every single medical professional in the world is telling me, masks, disinfectant & distancing.
It's not like the meme generators have MD or PhD behind their names, so they don't count.

*IF* they break a leg it's not like they are going to say,
"Get me to a meme/troll mill QUICK! All doctors/science/medicine is 'Fake'!"

It will be wet pants, full lights & sirens, begging for a trained medical professional to give them morphine and save their hides...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

po boy said:


> He's the guy that said current unemployment is low because the current admin is including PT employees and the prior admin did not.


Besides being one of the guys feeding you and your family...
Sitting in a virus hot zone waiting for your food to get loaded right now?
That's the guy you want to snipe at and insult?

----------

I'm the guy pissed off the paycheck stimulus went for corporate welfare resulting in the highest unemployment rate since the great depression...

https://slate.com/business/2020/05/april-unemployment-coronavirus-great-depression.html

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/05/highest-unemployment-rate-great-depression/611398/
(I like the title of this one!)

Or do facts become political when you don't agree with the far right?
It WAS supposed to be assistance to the American people and paycheck protection but got twisted into corporate welfare, socializing corporate losses while the corporations could use stimilus money to buy back stock, divide it up in bonuses & raises...

Still no viable information to share, just sniping and running off again?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

JeepHammer said:


> Besides being one of the guys feeding you and your family...
> Sitting in a virus hot zone waiting for your food to get loaded right now?
> That's the guy you want to snipe at and insult?
> 
> ...


U were not a road warrior when u made the statement about unemployment, but u did runoff when u were confronted with the facts. I am not going to waste my time verifying your idiotic blanket statements that have little to do with facts.
I did not runoff. It's getting dark and had to cover my tomatoes and peppers and make up with my dog for locking him in my shop.
Did I miss signing a time clock or something? I won't ask permission to go to bed either!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

JeepHammer said:


> Retired last fall, sold the business after the 1st of January,
> Drafted in February to work the COVID emergency supplies deal.
> Been busting my butt ever since, haven't had more than 36 hours off unless the truck broke down.
> 
> ...





JeepHammer said:


> Well, either you answer the call or not,
> Join the military, volunteer during emergencies like hurricanes & tornados, or when contacted, do this COVID thing.
> 
> Some people won't do anything unless there is something substantial in it for them and consider anything that doesn't benefit them directly as 'Stupid'.
> ...





JeepHammer said:


> No, your memory is selective or failing.
> Trump wanted to know why hurricanes couldn't be nuked, and couldn't understand 'Nuclear Disaster' when explained to him, kept asking to nuke hurricanes...
> 
> He also thought a hurricane traveling off the east coast was going to hit Alabama hard...
> ...





JeepHammer said:


> Besides being one of the guys feeding you and your family...
> Sitting in a virus hot zone waiting for your food to get loaded right now?
> That's the guy you want to snipe at and insult?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> Why is 'Ignored Users' showing up anyway?


Operator error would be my first guess.



JeepHammer said:


> More 'Moderator' Meddling?


I've seen that accusation many times too.
Why do you seem to think moderators everywhere have something against you?

Here are some interesting *facts*:
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mar...CO8jmNZLGg3q11rG-qRg0i-xL54YfctIq2bE9F0JZciqg


> Approximately 88,300 truck drivers lost their jobs in April.
> 
> In August 2019, trucking companies slashed some 5,100 payrolls — the worst decline seen last year. Meanwhile, 16 times as many drivers lost their jobs in April.


It seems odd that with 10's of thousands of truck drivers out of work, someone would have to be "drafted" to work against their will.



JeepHammer said:


> NO KIDDING!
> I marvel at the *self delusion* sometimes.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

po boy said:


> U were not a road warrior when u made the statement about unemployment, but u did runoff when u were confronted with the facts. I am not going to waste my time verifying your idiotic blanket statements that have little to do with facts.
> I did not runoff. It's getting dark and had to cover my tomatoes and peppers and make up with my dog for locking him in my shop.
> Did I miss signing a time clock or something? I won't ask permission to go to bed either!


That sounds an awful lot like a tantrum, maybe nap time isn't a bad idea?

And should you check actual facts, you will find GWB padded employment numbers with part time workers to bolster failing economy, along with the phony tax rebate.

Clinton blows away any recent president, with Obama in second place...
GWB lost more jobs than he created, even screwing with the numbers.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/which-president-created-more-jobs-1478649797

Even with the housing & economic collapse that Obama got handed, he still created more jobs than Trump before the COVID shutdown, 
To be precise, Trump was nearly 1,000,000 jobs behind Obama before COVID...

https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckj...t-1-million-jobs-short-vs-obama/#46b6b5ac8caa



Have a nice nap... Hope the actual facts don't give your nightmares...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

So job numbers is 'Inaproprate Content' now?
You can't post job numbers/unemployment without being 'Moderated'?

You are blocking entire news sites the alt.right doesn't want posted?...
Why would news articles from established news forums get blocked as "Inappropriate"?

Are the moderators that scared of actual facts?


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

google.com

Entire news web sites blocked, Vox (dot.com) has been censored simply because someone (moderator) doesn't like what it posts.
That's every article, every story, simple STOLEN from you, no chance for you to decide if it's correct or not... 

So now that means we are 'Moderated' into the web sites/news sites the 'Moderators' *Think* we should be seeing...
AND NOTHING ELSE.

And said moderator/moderators did it anomotomus, a no-face, no-name, self appointed censor...
A dangerous path to allow that to happen!

Wonder how many more free speech, news and other websites are blocked?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

You think you got it bad? I wrote a 500 page novel on here and the mods deleted it. I was trying to get it copyrighted too. I guess I shoulda spent that 200 on MS Office instead of being so cheap.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I chuckled.


That was a good one, wasn't it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> no chance for you to decide if it's correct or not


Everyone can decide what is correct...............or incorrect.
It's not like this isn't just reruns.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Jeep: There are several questionable statements in your post. First, I've read that the "loans" cannot be passed on as bonus's to execs. Further, there is a rule against large loans to publicly owned companies (some will be required to forfeit the loans, others will be forced to pay them back while small business's will not have to repay.) 

As for truck drivers---I do not know much about the job now, but when I was working I know that it was common for drivers to falsify their logs. I understand that there is now a move to use electronic logs that cannot be falsified. Drivers, like carpenters, did not all have the same jobs. Long haul, day delivery, short runs---every job was different. Some drivers were paid by the hour, some by the mile, some on percentage of revenue. Some companies were much better to work for, some lousy. Then there were the independent operators, drivers with their own trucks. It was the only business where I was told that it was possible to buy a truck and pay it out in three years as an independent owner-operator. How did you earn the money to buy your 108 acres? That much land makes you a rousing success unless you inherited it. You are among the top 10% or better in the US I suspect. 

I agree, retirement beats working at a job you don't like.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Oxankle said:


> Jeep: There are several questionable statements in your post. First, I've read that the "loans" cannot be passed on as bonus's to execs. Further, there is a rule against large loans to publicly owned companies (some will be required to forfeit the loans, others will be forced to pay them back while small business's will not have to repay.)
> 
> As for truck drivers---I do not know much about the job now, but when I was working I know that it was common for drivers to falsify their logs. I understand that there is now a move to use electronic logs that cannot be falsified. Drivers, like carpenters, did not all have the same jobs. Long haul, day delivery, short runs---every job was different. Some drivers were paid by the hour, some by the mile, some on percentage of revenue. Some companies were much better to work for, some lousy. Then there were the independent operators, drivers with their own trucks. It was the only business where I was told that it was possible to buy a truck and pay it out in three years as an independent owner-operator. How did you earn the money to buy your 108 acres? That much land makes you a rousing success unless you inherited it. You are among the top 10% or better in the US I suspect.
> 
> I agree, retirement beats working at a job you don't like.


I reconnected with a childhood friend last week. His father was a truck driver until his mid 80's. He has been a driver his whole life, still is.

I was shocked at the picture he painted of the industry. The main thing that struck me was how many drivers on US roads cannot speak English. I assumed that meant a preponderance of Mexican drivers. He corrected my false impression. He said it was a lot of Russians, Eastern Europeans, and the Middle Easterners. He said he gets loads many times simply because he speaks English.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The Department of Transportation and Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration requires that truck drivers be able to read and speak English well enough to communicate with the general public, to understand road signs and signals that are in English, to respond to law enforcement and DOT officials, and to fill out paperwork. 
Capiche?!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> The Department of Transportation and Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration requires that truck drivers be able to read and speak English well enough to communicate with the general public, to understand road signs and signals that are in English, to respond to law enforcement and DOT officials, and to fill out paperwork.
> Capiche?!


That is what shocked me about his statement.

He said they worked for slave wages in condition that most would not accept. I guess bad in the USA is better than the miserable hole of their home country.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

This "foreign driver" thing shocks me. When I was working it was unheard of. I've known for a long time that the industry was short of drivers, but I had no idea that they were importing foreigners. On the other hand, there was a time when Jews were our rag pickers and garbage men, and the Irish took any menial job they could find. My German ancestors came as penniless farmers. I'd bet that in three generations the descendants of these foreign drivers are lawyers, doctors, teachers and bankers.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Oxankle said:


> Jeep: There are several questionable statements in your post. First, I've read that the "loans" cannot be passed on as bonus's to execs. Further, there is a rule against large loans to publicly owned companies (some will be required to forfeit the loans, others will be forced to pay them back while small business's will not have to repay.)
> 
> ————
> 
> I agree, retirement beats working at a job you don't like.



The above is correct from what i read and a few I have talked to. Couple of points people are overlooking, every dollar the corps take in from the “relief” will help their bottom line and leaves money that would have not been a viable to be allocated to bonus, etc

I personally know several small business owners who have applied for several types of the programs and received money. One plans to pay of old loans, will probably have to pay back about 15% of the money it seems so far. Probably less as he comes up with more paper work to justify less payback. One was in the process of buying another fixer upper rent house and already had the paper work done at the bank for the money he needed. Was able to use the stimulus money instead and not have to borrow money from the bank. One has not had a employee miss a day of work, they have been running daylight to dark, but the stimulus money will replace the money he spent to “keep his guys busy”. Certainly helps the profit margin. 

This stimulus deal has good intentions but much like the stay at home rule, poorly handled at best.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

It's reported that 70% of those funds went to small business and I think most were under 200K. That's a lot of loans.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

JeepHammer said:


> Besides being one of the guys feeding you and your family...
> Sitting in a virus hot zone waiting for your food to get loaded right now?
> That's the guy you want to snipe at and insult?


You had nothing to do with my dinner. You never have.
I don't have time to look but I doubt there is anything on my property with Heepjammer on it.
If you want a few attaboys and I thought you could handle my truck and trailer I'd let you drive some hogs down to the sale barn for me. 
Of course I would pay you a few bucks for the work.
You don't seem to be what I'd describe as a "works well with others" type so it be on a per call basis.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> You had nothing to do with my dinner. You never have.
> I don't have time to look but I doubt there is anything on my property with Heepjammer on it.
> If you want a few attaboys and I thought you could handle my truck and trailer I'd let you drive some hogs down to the sale barn for me.
> Of course I would pay you a few bucks for the work.
> You don't seem to be what I'd describe as a "works well with others" type so it be on a per call basis.


There is nothing anyone can do for a poster like the one above.

Absolutely everything in his life came on a truck.
If he raises livestock, the fence wire, fence posts, livestock feed, water pipes that water the livestock came on a truck.

If he gardens, the fuel for the tractor/tiller came on a truck.
The seed stocks came on a truck.
The irrigation/water equipment came on a truck.
The fertlizers/pesticides came on a truck.

The lumber, nails, plumbing, wiring and roofing on his house or other building came on a truck.
The health care machines/medicines that have kept him alive came on a truck.

Everything he's ever bought at a store came on a truck.
The big smoke belching truck he constantly brags about and thinks everyone should own... Came on a truck.
Every drop of fuel he burns, every tire he's ever bought, every part to keep it up, from windshield wipers, to oil in the drive-in, every nut, bolt, and clip came on a truck.

The only thing he owns that didn't come on a truck is the land he sits on, a d without heavy equipment and construction materials coming in on a truck he wouldn't be living there...
It's not like he hunted the buffalo for hides and cut native timber with a stone ax to make the poles for teepee...

The electricity he burns, the chemicals to treat his water, his sewage system to carry (most) of his crap away came on a truck.
Even if he burns wood to heat, the axes, saws, wagons, tow vehicles all came on a truck...

Modern Life in America isn't possible without trucks, one reason the very first thing nationalized were big delivery truck, the country goes back to the 1870s without them.

This is just bluster from this poster...
Just his ego telling him he's more important than the critical and everything emergency workers that have busted their backs to keep food on the shelves, the power on, the water on, the heat on, deal with emergencies, medical, fire department, even law enforcement,
The people that were more or less forced to step up and fill in so everyone else *Could* distance themselves safe & sound from the virus (or natural disasters, or whatever emergency comes up).

Either service to the society is in you or not,
Military, First responders, medical professionals, truck drivers etc are the first in when something goes really wrong and believing your life doesn't depend on someone doing those jobs, you are self deluded...

*IF* you are in a bad car accident, having that truck driver stop and call 911 will be his best friend.
Then the medical/rescue crew that pries him out of the wreckage will be his best friends.
Then the hospital staff that tends his injuries will be his best friends...
Doesn't matter if he acknowledged it or not, best friends don't need patted on the back, but when he spends time ripping on the people putting food on the table, gas in the vehicle & furnace, tends his medical emergencies, that's just low self worth making him go out of his way to insult those people...

What I can't figure out,
If he hates everyone & everything on the forum, why is he on the forum 24/7...?
Is it just entertaining himself with nothing better to do? 
Or is it something deeper that compels people like this to rip on everyone?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Good grief.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

JeepHammer said:


> There is nothing anyone can do for a poster like the one above.
> 
> Absolutely everything in his life came on a truck.
> If he raises livestock, the fence wire, fence posts, livestock feed, water pipes that water the livestock came on a truck.
> ...


You sure have been busy delivering everything to everyone and still have time to post long rambling posts. Truly impressive.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hiro said:


> You sure have been busy delivering everything to everyone and still have time to post long rambling posts. Truly impressive.


It’s very important for everyone to know how much we owe him.
He is the god of all truckers. 
Did anyone ever find out why he was forced to drive trucks?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> It’s very important for everyone to know how much we owe him.
> He is the god of all truckers.
> Did anyone ever find out why he was forced to drive trucks?


I am certain it will expounded upon soon, though not necessarily explained.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Hiro said:


> You sure have been busy delivering everything to everyone and still have time to post long rambling posts. Truly impressive.


So posting every 24 hours or so when I'm sitting in a dock is something you don't like?
How about the constant & continuous snipe posts buy guys like the above?
Insulting, cranking posting conspiracy theories is what you prefer?

'Long'?
I get that.
So many of the 'Anti-Social Media' trolls can't read more than a meme or one liner...
It's a sign of the times, decreasing education, decreasing social skills, and lies don't need to be accurate, so no filled in facts.

It's also rude to insult people with your belly full, the electricity on, etc.
And WE (service drivers) do deliver literally everything to everyone...
Including you and your family.

The post was about several things including morons, don't wave a flag because people might mistake you for other than COVID or retirement.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hiro said:


> I am certain it will expounded upon soon, though not necessarily explained.


I’m guessing truckers also grow the food, provide the manufactured goods, mine the ore and coal, drill the oil, buy all of the products that come on trucks, etc.
Otherwise he surely would have realized that without everyone else providing things to go on the trucks or buying the things being trucked, he’d be out of a job. And that he’s just a simple cog in the mechanism.
I’m also guessing he’s doing all of this godly trucking for free. Otherwise it’s be kind of hard to think of him as a martyr.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Perhaps. Or perhaps not.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> What I can't figure out,
> If he hates everyone & everything on the forum, why is he on the forum 24/7...?
> Is it just entertaining himself with nothing better to do?
> Or is it *something deeper* that compels people like this to rip on everyone?


You really should get new material.
You've done this show too many times in too many places.
There's only one thing "deep" about it all.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You really should get new material.
> You've done this show too many times in too many places.
> There's only one thing "deep" about it all.


That is more than one line. The target audience won't read it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hiro said:


> That is more than one line. The target audience won't read it.


He doesn't read anything I post 

(So he claims) 
(Except when he does)

You can catch his act all over the internet though, going back a decade or more.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> He doesn't read anything I post
> 
> (So he claims)
> (Except when he does)
> ...


do other forums enjoy him as much as we do here?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> do other forums enjoy him as much as we do here?


The reception seems to be quite similar on most sites I've seen.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> Good grief.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> This is *just bluster* from this poster...
> *Just his ego telling him he's more important* than the critical and everything emergency workers that have busted their backs to keep food on the shelves, the power on, the water on, the heat on, deal with emergencies, medical, fire department, even law enforcement,


Do you see the irony there?
Everyone else does.



JeepHammer said:


> The people that were *more or less forced to step up and fill* in so everyone else *Could* distance themselves safe & sound from the virus (or natural disasters, or whatever emergency comes up).


Did you ever find a link to *anything* that could verify that in any way?

I can't find anything anywhere saying there's a desperate need for drivers.

I just keep seeing stories about how many are out of work due to the virus situation.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Do you see the irony there?
> Everyone else does.
> 
> 
> ...


My trucker friends say the opposite. Less freight moving so they need less drivers.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HDRider said:


> My trucker friends say the opposite. Less freight moving so they need less drivers.


Exactly!


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

HDRider said:


> My trucker friends say the opposite. Less freight moving so they need less drivers.


I'm sure that's true.
While about 75% of the population doesn't know the difference between stock market & the actual economy, the record stock prices mean nothing in manufacturing/jobs and what's consumed.

US consumption of US foods has contracted significantly, actual hard manufacturing dropping, so less goods being shipped.

The general China made crap consumption has reduced, and almost to nothing since COVID, so that's more trucks off the road.

Then you have to think about qualifications.
Most DOT 'Truck Drivers' are local delivery, what is called LTL, or Less than Truck Load,
Think Class B drivers, straight trucks, not semis, or Class A.

It's not like Class B drivers can operate Class A trucks, so they get left behind.
Since COVID, a driver for actual government relief loads has to be more qualified than the usual local delivery or coal/rock bucket driver...

The requirement were Class A CDL,
With Hazmat/Dangerous loads certification,
More than 5 years holding those credentials,
A TWIC (ports & customs) certified,
And security clearance for USDA loads, military, government, schools, hospitals, you had to have existing certifications.
And let's not forget the Bonding for high value loads...

A tuck load of fresh processed meat is over $400,000 now since China is buying up (particularly pork) at record highs...
A load of PPE was valued at $500,000 to $1,000,000 depending on what the PPE is.

Don't forget much of the emergency stuff is temp controlled, so you had to have refrigerated trailer experience.

Probably 75% or more didn't fit into the national emergency relief guidelines, so finding drivers that do is difficult...
If it's toilet paper or hand sanitizer the local short distance freight jocky with basic licence can shuttle that around, *IF* it's not going to a government controlled facility...
Which virtually all hospitals came under the government unbrella when the Feds stepped in, and now meat processers are under Fed umbrella.

The general hog farmers can bring live animals in, but when the processed meat leaves it's more than likely on a Fed qualified shipper with a Fed qualified driver.

Now that the president has order meat processors to stay open (no matter if they have workers or not) it's really stupid since everything is late getting out of a plant that doesn't have the staff to get anything done on time.

Our pork producers are selling about everything they can get out of the plants to China,
Disease control had China killing of a BUNCH of the hogs there, this COVID thing was in China long before the US got clobbered, and they are buying pork in particular like crazy, driving prices up and making the US shortages worse.

https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/n...1Y-MdyUn-7TkLLvPou10uSAYxZpRwltrVJSDyNKl7KOm2

When they got taxpayer bailout money it was *Supposed* to be for worker PPE,
It was *Supposed* to be for paycheck protect of workers...
It got spent on bonuses, raises, stock buybacks to increase stock prices,
And there wasn't any limitations on the amount of production they had to distribute in the US,
And since China is sucking as much up as they can get, the taxpayer funded stimilus bailout basically subsidized China purchases which raised US prices, created even more shortages in the US.

Funny what you find out driving a truck...
The Fed COVID qualified relief driver has at least 4 FBI, Homeland Security & NSA background checks, if they are bonded, that's a 5th background check & qualification.

Most people don't realize there are a lot of different kinds of truck drivers with VASTLY different requirements in training, testing, experience, qualifications, etc.
It's not really a good idea for the local hog farmers or toilet paper/China junk delivery drivers to have a load of chemicals, explosives, etc that can wipe out 1/2 of a large city...
And it's not a good idea for less that stable, or questionable religion/politics to have access to say, nuclear materials, concentrated chlorine, military grade explosives, etc.

'Joe' the far right, self radicalized failed hog farmer gets his hands on a truck load of military grade explosives and Oklahoma City/Tim Mcvehy bombing looks like a popcorn fart.
Self radicalized religious types get ahold of a load of flammable pesticide concentrate and it's a persistent nerve agent attack that denies large parts of cities from use for the next 100 years...
There is a reason the further up you move the more and deeper background checks, intensive training, checks & balances...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> My trucker friends say the opposite. Less freight moving so *they need less drivers*.


That's what I'm finding too.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I am about finished with a brand new factory. They are moving from Germany to here. They build transmissions for large boats plus props. 

After that another one right next door. Terricon is doing the civil testing now. Not sure what it will be yet. 

I'm so glad there is no one thinking about manufacturing in America anymore.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

JeepHammer said:


> I'm sure that's true.
> While about 75% of the population doesn't know the difference between stock market & the actual economy, the record stock prices mean nothing in manufacturing/jobs and what's consumed.
> 
> US consumption of US foods has contracted significantly, actual hard manufacturing dropping, so less goods being shipped.
> ...


Guess I should of taken pictures of run of the mill Tyson, prime, and a bevy of other companies pulling beef out of Tyson Dodge City, ks. because I seriously doubt they had much of anything except maybe hazmat and a twik card ( these for other loads) not the meat.

Your post is so full of misinformation and outright fabrications, it's easier to just laugh and go hmmmm.

There are still a bunch of trucks on the road except maybe some small companies and independents because rates on the spot market are in the dumpster.
Rates for reefer in the $1.30's rates for dry van down to nearly a $1.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> Funny what you find out driving a truck...
> The Fed COVID qualified relief driver has at least 4 FBI, Homeland Security & NSA background checks, if they are bonded, that's a 5th background check & qualification.





JeepHammer said:


> Since COVID, a driver for actual government relief loads has to be more qualified than the usual local delivery or coal/rock bucket driver...


Got any links to verify that?



JeepHammer said:


> And it's not a good idea for less that stable, or questionable religion/politics to have access to say, nuclear materials, concentrated chlorine, military grade explosives, etc.


You're hauling chickens.



JeepHammer said:


> Anyway, waiting on 47,000 pounds of chicken to get processed, that's a lot of cluckers!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Got any links to verify that?


Can I take that bet?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Can I take that bet?


Sorry, betting has closed early due to new COVID regulations.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Sorry, betting has closed early due to new COVID regulations.


Good one.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

coolrunnin said:


> Guess I should of taken pictures of run of the mill Tyson, prime, and a bevy of other companies pulling beef out of Tyson Dodge City, ks. because I seriously doubt they had much of anything except maybe hazmat and a twik card ( these for other loads) not the meat.
> 
> Your post is so full of misinformation and outright fabrications, it's easier to just laugh and go hmmmm.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you are talking about the local route retail delivery...
Hazmat, TWIC, sounds about right.

Did you bother to ask anyone about COVID Red Sheet loads?
Feeling the military on alert because of COVID?
Feeling the government workers with Red Sheet loads?

Before COVID, did you ever have a good look at the USDA shipping instructions for schools, hospitals, government (military) deliveries, and that was the best of times when the military/government wasn't on alert status?

Here is a hint, since 9/11/01 and the food safety/patriot act changes, every USDA load is GPS tracked, gps in the trailer with the load,
If you leave the designated route (presumably to monkey with the load) and it's perfectly proper for US Marshalls Service or FBI to come look you up...
Things changed a bunch since 9/11/01 you might not be aware of.
Most of the local, roundy-rounders don't read the fine print, but then again those discount grocery store loads aren't USDA rules or delivering to government covered receivers...

And *IF* you were to actually look up the qualifications for this particular emergency, you will see why the government dragged us old, but qualified drivers and more or less drafted us.
There are 'White Sheet' drivers, mostly local delivery (roundy-rounders) that are just doing what they normally did, delivering the toilet paper, hand sanitizer, spray cans (hazmat), etc,

Here is a clue,
If the page is white and didn't have to be notorized, filled in by the carrier as to who you are with all your information, you are NOT a government load driver.

And there are the actual critical supplies drivers (Red Sheet) that move the national strategic stockpile, feed the military, feed the COVID hot spots they couldn't get the locals to go into.
The chlorine still gets to your local water utility, the military still gets clean food, bullets and bombs not everyone can qualify to carry, etc.

It's interesting that someone NOT having a Red Sheet, didn't even know about it would pipe up and give the limited, and false opinion that anyone & everyone is out here doing the actual COVID relief stuff...
Typical for Anti-Social Media where a YouTube video makes you an 'Expert', but has nothing to do with anything that's actually going on...

I'm guessing you really don't want correct information, but on the off chance you actually want correct information, start with FMCSA.gov
(Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration)

My request to drive came in two letters, one from FMCSA and one from DOT (Department Of Transportation).
You might also check the COVID emergency powers act that got all this started...


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

JeepHammer said:


> I'm guessing you are talking about the local route retail delivery...
> Hazmat, TWIC, sounds about right.
> 
> Did you bother to ask anyone about COVID Red Sheet loads?
> ...


10 Points for creativity. Lol

I've delivered to colleges, prisons, military bases a bunch of times only needed twic on the military bases.

I haul feed ingredients these days (mostly organic non-gmo) so far other than cautious shipper/receivers no problems with having nothing except a cdl and a truck/trailer lol. Oh and a washout ticket from previous load.

I've got one of those essential driver letters from fmcsa but no one's asked for it.

As far as the ordinance from fmcsa give me a number or post it! I'm betting you won't cause you can't because it doesn't exist.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I guess you all will have to spend the next 18-20 hours cranking & patting each other on the back, I roll at 1:30am with a load of turkey for the Navy and I need to get some sleep.
I don't have endless hours to spout off about what they 'Heard' from the cousin of a friend's friend or what they saw on the replacement for 8-chan, YouTube, or whatever...


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

JeepHammer said:


> I guess you all will have to spend the next 18-20 hours cranking & patting each other on the back, I roll at 1:30am with a load of turkey for the Navy and I need to get some sleep.
> I don't have endless hours to spout off about what they 'Heard' from the cousin of a friend's friend or what they saw on the replacement for 8-chan, YouTube, or whatever...


Explain the exemption rules for covid relief loads.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> *Did you bother to ask* anyone about COVID Red Sheet loads?


We've asked you multiple times for links, but nothing has been shown.



JeepHammer said:


> I'm guessing you really don't want *correct* information


I'd love to see something "correct".



JeepHammer said:


> My *request to drive* came in *two letters*, one from FMCSA and one from DOT (Department Of Transportation).


Please post a picture of the letters with your personal information obscured.
There's nothing on the FMCSA site about needing more drivers.
https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/emergency/indiana-2-executive-order-20-03-covid-19


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

coolrunnin said:


> 10 Points for creativity. Lol
> 
> I've delivered to colleges, prisons, military bases a bunch of times only needed twic on the military bases.
> 
> ...


Ordnance?
You think the FMCSA green book covers COVID emergency shipping since it's 2 months old,
No regular person heard of COVID until the last month, and YOU think the FMCSA wrote statutes and issued a new green book in the last two months?
Do you even know there is an orange & yellow FMCSA books? Since you are barely aware of the green book...?

And this from a guy with the form letter 'White Sheet' that doesn't know about USDA changes since 9/11/01, 19 years out of date and you expect someone to catch you up on 19 years of changes over an internet forum?...
There is a reason you didn't get the red sheet, you simply aren't qualified...
Since you weren't aware of Patriot Act changes from 19 years ago, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be able to absorb the emergency powers act that's only 2 months old, if you were aware of it to begin with...
19 years out of date, I'm pretty sure you'll never catch up, remain a roundy-rounders that gives all drivers a bad name...

AND,
If you actually wanted to know (instead of be a pain in the butt, your objective here) you can look up the FMCSA COVID response just as easily as I can, why ask me to post so you can deny by not actually reading any link,
I mean you didn't read the green book or the USDA book, it's not like you are going to start catching up on actual education that's supposed to be your job in the first place...

And again, if you want to know the extent of the emergency powers act over FMCSA/DOT, best look that up also...
I didn't write it, never seen the executive powers decision from Whitehouse to FMCSA or DOT.
That's above my pay grade since I'm neither a Whitehouse or FMCSA staffer.

What I got was changes in Hours Of Service, Load Weight Limits, notices on security changes, etc.
Exactly what you will find on DOT & FMCSA websites since you didn't read that 'Essential Drivers' letter and attached paperwork you said you got (but didn't read) which lays out the above...
But then again, since you only got the generic white sheet, maybe the rest of the stuff doesn't apply to you, so your company didn't give you paperwork that didn't apply to a roundy-rounders and you wouldn't have read anyway...

I'm glad you are employed. 
I'm not sure I want to be on the highway with you, but it's better than supporting you on welfare...


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

JeepHammer said:


> Ordnance?
> You think the FMCSA green book covers COVID emergency shipping since it's 2 months old,
> No regular person heard of COVID until the last month, and YOU think the FMCSA wrote statutes and issued a new green book in the last two months?
> 
> ...


Book is updated monthly so yes, it's in there.

There's been tons of changes in 19 years just post them.

Still waiting on your answer for exemptions to essential driver rules.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> Did you bother to ask anyone about COVID loads?





JeepHammer said:


> Here is a clue,
> If the *page is white* and didn't have to be *notorized*, filled in by the carrier as to who you are with all your information, you are NOT a government load driver.


https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/emergency/general-emergency-faqs


> 12. How do I need to identify my vehicle when providing direct assistance?
> *
> What paperwork must I carry?*
> 
> *There are no specific requirements to identify a vehicle* operating under an emergency declaration *or for paperwork that must be carried* on the vehicle. However, drivers should be prepared to explain to law enforcement officers how their shipment qualifies under the emergency provisions.


https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/emergency/archive-emergency-declarations-2020


> *Federal Emergency Declarations by FMCSA*
> *None* at this time.
> 
> *Federal Emergency Declarations by FMCSA Service Centers*
> ...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

coolrunnin said:


> Explain the exemption rules for covid relief loads.


You want ME to explain the exemptions to someone that *Claims* to be a relief driver...
The rule changes/exemptions laid out in the white sheet you *Claim* to have received...
You are posting on the internet, that means you have *Some* capability to read/write don't you?

Here is an idea, why don't you simply read what your company gave you since I don't have mine in front of me at home (in my logbook/driver qualification file/permit book) in the truck, just like the one you *Claim* to have should be since it has to be in the truck/with the driver...

Why don't you just photograph yours and upload it, someone will explain it to you,
And had you read the green book, you might know what changed from normal operation.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

coolrunnin said:


> Book is updated monthly so yes, it's in there.
> 
> There's been tons of changes in 19 years just post them.
> 
> Still waiting on your answer for exemptions to essential driver rules.


By all means, feel free to post all changes monthly for the past 19 years...
It seems like you have all the time in the world to argue, that might be something constructive.

I'm pretty sure you will find out pretty quickly the FMCSA is revised only once a year, 
Any major changes that are urgent/IMMEDATELY effective are bulletins and not monthly revisions.
Huge machine the US government, and you *Think*, want people to *Believe* they change the FMCSA book every month?
Probably takes more than a month to get the typeset changed, print test copies, get those past the lawyers, and get any printed materials approved...
But somehow you *Think* the book is revised, then prints itself through 'Magic' automatically updating as changes get made...

I'm thinking you are mistaking DOT safety regs rather than FMCSA motor carrier statutes...
No DOT reg book, changes way too often.
No federal law/congress involved in DOT changes...
Someone that had an actual, formal education in the subject would be able to tell the difference,
Seat of pants, passed the basic skills test and education stopped there might confuse the two...

While you are at it, post up your FMCSA/DOT/Fed relief letters, I'd like to see that notorized seal on yours... Since you *Say* you are federal relief load qualified...


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Again just post them? I'm betting you don't know because you aren't out here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> While you are at it, *post up your FMCSA/DOT/Fed relief letters*, I'd like to see that notorized seal on yours...


Why not just show yours?
That would conclusively prove everything you've said.



JeepHammer said:


> To NOT be a liar, all you have to do is document with links...


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

JeepHammer said:


> Ordnance?
> You think the FMCSA green book covers COVID emergency shipping since it's 2 months old,
> No regular person heard of COVID until the last month, and YOU think the FMCSA wrote statutes and issued a new green book in the last two months?
> Do you even know there is an orange & yellow FMCSA books? Since you are barely aware of the green book...?
> ...


I never claimed to be hauling relief supplies, I'm hauling exempt cargo.

I know drivers hauling relief and twic does the trick lol

Again there are very few rule changes just post a couple.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

coolrunnin said:


> I never claimed to be hauling relief supplies, I'm hauling exempt cargo.
> 
> I know drivers hauling relief and twic does the trick lol


Then why in the world would you argue something you aren't doing and aren't qualified to do?
When a doctor tells you it's high blood pressure do you argue it's a bad spark plug in your car?
This makes about as much sense, if you aren't doing red sheet loads, then why are you arguing with a guy pulling ONLY red sheet loads?

Have you ever seen the cover sheet for a federal COVID relief load, what people call a red sheet?
(Not all are actually red, one problem with the process, but it's government, what can a driver do about it?)

*IF* you had a red sheet load, you would know it's no unauthorized stops.
Fuel & designated parking, shipping and receiver only. (Where you fuel is exempt unless it's dangerous materials or drugs, then it's authorized fueling only).

Up to 14 hours driving with two DOT stops, no HOS standard hours apply.
10 hours off after the drive day like normal, the drive day being up to 14 hours instead of 11.

With time critical loads, you can extend to 16 hour days, but that's only been drugs, life support medical equipment from what I saw.
It's basically the government beating truck drivers down the road, I'm not a big fan.
Tried drivers are dangerous drivers, and trying to not brake focus for 11 hours is too much in my opinion, 16 hours is just insane...
No one can focus for 16 hours continuously if they are anywhere normal.

The ONLY reason I kept my TWIC card past retirement,
1. It hadn't expired yet.
2. I don't wind up in my underwear at the airport.
Having a TWIC is one of the qualifications for red sheet loads.
Every red sheet driver has Class A for more than 2 years, Hazmat more than 2 years, current TWIC, USDA certification and has security clearance existing for military bases on alert before the COVID thing.
It's something the DOT/FMCSA has in their records already to filter drivers by.

A crap ton of us had military delivery before COVID because for the last 20 years military bases have been on alert with two wars raging...

The other stuff is why Uncle Sam didn't send you the emergency request letter directly if you didn't get one...

Then there is the bonding company (high value loads bond) thing.
Your company or insurance company has to approve that, if you have a felony you can forget that... Any criminal record really, even past DWIs or any thieving or morals charge will keep you from getting bonded.
Most poultry haulers already had that from the bird flu thing 3 years ago, poultry shot way up in price, you had to get bonded for load insurance,
Once bonded, almost always get bonded quickly again.

I had an existing bond when I retired, so my rebonding took about 4 hours to come back,
We have drivers waiting 6-8 weeks for the bond to come back since there was such a shortage of bonded drivers and you can't pull red sheet loads until you have your bond.

It's basically red tape and everyone thought it would be good money, but it's not...
The rates have only bumped a little for red sheet loads, if I were still Owner/Operator I wouldn't jump through the hoops to get red sheet qualifications...
I had everything but bond, and bond is company expense, not mine (for a change).

The 'Big Deal' was PPE, the national strategic stockpile got moved from civilian contractor storage to government places, military bases, FEMA warehouses, etc.
A few (very few) medicine loads, some medical equipment.

Now it's mostly energy and food to government/military.
Since I'm red sheet driver, all my outbound is red sheet loads, COVID hot spots, military bases, etc.
Only about half the back haul is red sheet.
Right now it's Indiana chicken or turkey to the east coast,
East coast chicken or turkey back to IN, OH or IL.
Doesn't make sense to me, but that's the way they do it...

The creepiest loads was body bags from Missouri to New York.
I took a couple loads of body bags to Washington DC, kind of wondering if they were going to fill them with congress members that dragged feet and got us into this mess...

The dumbest red sheet load was east coast refrigerated, flavored coffee creamer to military bases in IL and MO.
Why 'Skinny', flavored creamer was 'Rush Critical Supplies' is beyond me, above my pay grade...
950 miles straight through, lousy roads, lousy weather, lousy drivers...

At least I'm not hauling rubber dog crap from China as 'Rush-Critical'... Yet...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

AND...
For the people that Didn't get out and about (thank you for that!) Police, DOT, etc are starting to creep back out from where ever they went to for the last two months...
I guess it's the easing of restrictions.

They stopped screwing with all the relief drivers pretty quickly since the Fed fell on them, but it's probably going to be business as usual pretty soon, 
Using out of state truck drivers as cash machines...

Where ever they went I wish they would have stayed there, being screwed with by DOT at a weigh station when you have the weight exemption sheet is a HUGE waste of time,
And once they get you pulled around, you ARE getting a ticket for something even if they have to make it up... The 'Mystery' burned out light that's magically working again, mud flaps more than 6" off the ground, 'No Reflectors' when they are just dirty, it's ALWAYS something... 
They just got to keep that ticket quota up no matter if you did something wrong or not.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought you were going to take a nap?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Got a buddy that’s been hauling stuff with lots of paper work issues. Some of what I have heard him discussing over the phone and getting paper work for has radiation issues. Some of its military and some of it is medical (surprised me but makes sense). Some of its just bags of materials that might have a chemical in it that a “regular” hazmat does not cover. He does have to stop at specified locations and follow designated routes on lots of the loads. Trackers on the rigs, on the Trailors and I think on some of the products also. The driving is easy. The paper work seems to be the main issue and lots of time spent on it by a variety of people. Some of his drivers I have talked to have the required paper work but are basically clueless on why they have to do what they have to do. They just do what they are told and have little interest why. Since my buddy has the required qualifications and paper work and knows how to handle the red tape for his guys and rigs its seems to be a serious money making deal.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Redlands Okie said:


> Got a buddy that’s been hauling stuff with lots of paper work issues. Some of what I have heard him discussing over the phone and getting paper work for has radiation issues. Some of its military and some of it is medical (surprised me but makes sense). Some of its just bags of materials that might have a chemical in it that a “regular” hazmat does not cover. He does have to stop at specified locations and follow designated routes on lots of the loads. Trackers on the rigs, on the Trailors and I think on some of the products also. The driving is easy. The paper work seems to be the main issue and lots of time spent on it by a variety of people. Some of his drivers I have talked to have the required paper work but are basically clueless on why they have to do what they have to do. They just do what they are told and have little interest why. Since my buddy has the required qualifications and paper work and knows how to handle the red tape for his guys and rigs its seems to be a serious money making deal.


'Phantom Fleet' stuff, it's out there.
You really don't want to advertise an entire truck load of high explosives, something radioactive that could make a dirty bomb, industral chemicals that could wipe out half a city or make it unliveable for the next 300 years, or just high tech stuff you wouldn't want the bad guys getting hands on, guidance or tracking systems they could reverse engineer.

What the used to call 'Red Button' loads, big red button the the dash, anything happens, anything at all and you push the big red button...
Before cellphones worked almost everywhere, you push the big red button and in 30 seconds of less the satellite phone would ring...
Get more than 100 yards off your designated route and the phone would ring.
Get stopped in traffic, truck stopped where it wasn't supposed to be for more than about 10 minutes and the phone would ring.

Apparently there are a BUNCH of truck drivers that aren't aware of 'Red Button' loads back then, or 'Red Sheet' loads now. 
And these are guys *Claiming* to be drivers.... You have to wonder...

I mean *IF* someone got a load of the super concentrated poison (pesticide, rat killer, some super toxic component in plastics, etc),
Found a fire hydrant behind some forgot falling in manufacturing facility,
All they would need is a pump capable of producing pressure greater than the city water main, usually about 70 psi, and it's a delivery system to every home past the point of contamination.

The easiest/most effective way to prevent that is track the super dangerous stuff, and get certified/qualified drivers, and keep the load shipping information need to know.

I mean even alcohol moves in bond, the company has to account for every quart (wine gallon quarts) shipped & received, and it's more than just about taxes since alcohol used in cleaning industral food processing equipment, added to cosmetics, denatured for rubbing alcohol or fuel additives doesn't get taxed like booze...
It's to keep the super efficient solvent (alcohol) out of hands that would turn powered/solid toxins into liquid ones, among other things.
Don't forget, alcohol vapor is explosive on it's own (fuel/air bomb), it burns colorless, you can't see the flame.

The peanut gallery will crank, but if you want to know what a fuel/air bomb will do, look up a video of a 'Daisy Cutter' bomb.
Most effective non-nuclear bomb and frighteningly easy to build...

It's like the guys that crank about the military vets getting benefits, saying they are 'Dead Weight' and 'They knew what they were signing up for'...
Or "I was in the military and I'm not taking benifits"...

The military is one of the few occupations you learn more, become more capable all the time,
Advance to exit, move up or move out.
Ever wonder why there are so many single term vets, and so few career vets?
A crap load just couldn't make the grade, keep learning, keep becoming more capable so they got let go.
Encouraged to exit, or barred to reenlistment...
Of course, they won't say that out loud,
And that's out of the 3% of the population that is motivated enough to try in the first place.
The other 97% already knew they weren't going to make it so didn't even try.

Truck driving will take ANYBODY.
There are CDL mills, you simply pay money to a school, they get you a licence no matter if you know what you are doing or qualified or not.
See any local delivery driver that has been at it a while and hasn't gone further...
Stuck in an employment rut, they have to be trained & tested beyond the basics and they know they won't make it, didn't get the ongoing education & experience, so still running in circles at basic entry level pay.

That type of people are everywhere, in every job classification.
They *Say* they know enough to run a company, but are taking an hourly wage paycheck home and never advancing... No ongoing education... Stuck in a rut...

I'm just glad they aren't all on welfare, I pay enough taxes the way it is...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> Truck driving will take ANYBODY.


That's stating the obvious.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Aren’t you the guy that said Trump was going to nuke the clouds and change the weather?


He said he could prove it too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> I don't have *endless hours to spout off*


You have a way of making it *seem* like you do.


----------

